# Jam, jelly or preserves?



## ChrisL

Pretty self explanatory.  Jam, jelly or preserves?  Which one do you like best?


----------



## Boss

Not to be a total dick but "preserves" actually include jams and jellies as well as chutney, marmalade, fruit butter, etc. It's really a "regional" thing as to how people use the term but basically, what you're thinking of as preserves are probably jams. 

My parents and grandmother used to make pear preserves every year. I could just sit and eat a jar plain by themselves, they were SO good!


----------



## SeaGal

Jam _and _preserves.

Store bought - grape jam and apricot preserves.

Homemade - strawberry jam and orange marmalade.


----------



## G.T.

I dont know. But my great grandfather used to put butter and orange marmalade on a toasted english muffin and it was magical.


----------



## ChrisL

Boss said:


> Not to be a total dick but "preserves" actually include jams and jellies as well as chutney, marmalade, fruit butter, etc. It's really a "regional" thing as to how people use the term but basically, what you're thinking of as preserves are probably jams.
> 
> My parents and grandmother used to make pear preserves every year. I could just sit and eat a jar plain by themselves, they were SO good!



Preserves are the kind with big pieces of fruit, while jam is a more smooth fruit spread.


----------



## Penelope

Isn't preserves what you use for fruit pies, and jams on toast?  Its all full of sugar, so as a child I liked Jam and as an adult I avoid things that have large amounts of sugar as best I can. Sugar is bad and HFCS is worst.  Sorry for being such a turn off!


----------



## Boss

ChrisL said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be a total dick but "preserves" actually include jams and jellies as well as chutney, marmalade, fruit butter, etc. It's really a "regional" thing as to how people use the term but basically, what you're thinking of as preserves are probably jams.
> 
> My parents and grandmother used to make pear preserves every year. I could just sit and eat a jar plain by themselves, they were SO good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves are the kind with big pieces of fruit, while jam is a more smooth fruit spread.
Click to expand...


That's what I always thought as well until someone corrected me on it. Technically, the kind with big fruit pieces is called "conserves."  The difference between marmalade and jam is that marmalade includes fruit peels. 

It's an interesting thing. We brought this over from England and I think we kind of adapted our own understandings in the process. I had never heard of "conserves" before. But that's what we call "preserves" when "preserves" are actually all types and styles of preserved fruit (or vegetable) spreads.


----------



## ChrisL

Yum!  I love sugary sweets!


----------



## ChrisL

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be a total dick but "preserves" actually include jams and jellies as well as chutney, marmalade, fruit butter, etc. It's really a "regional" thing as to how people use the term but basically, what you're thinking of as preserves are probably jams.
> 
> My parents and grandmother used to make pear preserves every year. I could just sit and eat a jar plain by themselves, they were SO good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves are the kind with big pieces of fruit, while jam is a more smooth fruit spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I always thought as well until someone corrected me on it. Technically, the kind with big fruit pieces is called "conserves."  The difference between marmalade and jam is that marmalade includes fruit peels.
> 
> It's an interesting thing. We brought this over from England and I think we kind of adapted our own understandings in the process. I had never heard of "conserves" before. But that's what we call "preserves" when "preserves" are actually all types and styles of preserved fruit (or vegetable) spreads.
Click to expand...


  Just pick one and stop being so anal about it.


----------



## Boss

ChrisL said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be a total dick but "preserves" actually include jams and jellies as well as chutney, marmalade, fruit butter, etc. It's really a "regional" thing as to how people use the term but basically, what you're thinking of as preserves are probably jams.
> 
> My parents and grandmother used to make pear preserves every year. I could just sit and eat a jar plain by themselves, they were SO good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves are the kind with big pieces of fruit, while jam is a more smooth fruit spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I always thought as well until someone corrected me on it. Technically, the kind with big fruit pieces is called "conserves."  The difference between marmalade and jam is that marmalade includes fruit peels.
> 
> It's an interesting thing. We brought this over from England and I think we kind of adapted our own understandings in the process. I had never heard of "conserves" before. But that's what we call "preserves" when "preserves" are actually all types and styles of preserved fruit (or vegetable) spreads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pick one and stop being so anal about it.
Click to expand...


LOL... I told you I didn't mean to be a total dick about it!   

I DID PICK!  I picked PRESERVES!!


----------



## ChrisL

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be a total dick but "preserves" actually include jams and jellies as well as chutney, marmalade, fruit butter, etc. It's really a "regional" thing as to how people use the term but basically, what you're thinking of as preserves are probably jams.
> 
> My parents and grandmother used to make pear preserves every year. I could just sit and eat a jar plain by themselves, they were SO good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves are the kind with big pieces of fruit, while jam is a more smooth fruit spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I always thought as well until someone corrected me on it. Technically, the kind with big fruit pieces is called "conserves."  The difference between marmalade and jam is that marmalade includes fruit peels.
> 
> It's an interesting thing. We brought this over from England and I think we kind of adapted our own understandings in the process. I had never heard of "conserves" before. But that's what we call "preserves" when "preserves" are actually all types and styles of preserved fruit (or vegetable) spreads.
Click to expand...


What is this then?


----------



## ChrisL

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be a total dick but "preserves" actually include jams and jellies as well as chutney, marmalade, fruit butter, etc. It's really a "regional" thing as to how people use the term but basically, what you're thinking of as preserves are probably jams.
> 
> My parents and grandmother used to make pear preserves every year. I could just sit and eat a jar plain by themselves, they were SO good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves are the kind with big pieces of fruit, while jam is a more smooth fruit spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I always thought as well until someone corrected me on it. Technically, the kind with big fruit pieces is called "conserves."  The difference between marmalade and jam is that marmalade includes fruit peels.
> 
> It's an interesting thing. We brought this over from England and I think we kind of adapted our own understandings in the process. I had never heard of "conserves" before. But that's what we call "preserves" when "preserves" are actually all types and styles of preserved fruit (or vegetable) spreads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pick one and stop being so anal about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL... I told you I didn't mean to be a total dick about it!
> 
> I DID PICK!  I picked PRESERVES!!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't go as far as to say you are being a dick about it, just a picky pants.


----------



## ChrisL

Here is a picture of jam, jelly and preserves.  I prefer jam because jelly is too much like jello, and jam is easier to spread and has a more intense flavor.  I don't like the big pieces of fruit in preserves.

Oops, almost forgot the picture.


----------



## eagle1462010

Jelly...........


----------



## Penelope

ChrisL said:


> Yum!  I love sugary sweets!



As long as you don't eat too many.


----------



## Boss

ChrisL said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say you are being a dick about it, just a picky pants.



Nah, I'm not picky. I was just being informative. I used to think the difference between jams and preserves was a northern/southern thing. People from the north tend to like jam while people in the south tend to prefer preserves. Like 'co-cola' and 'pop'.


----------



## ChrisL

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as to say you are being a dick about it, just a picky pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not picky. I was just being informative. I used to think the difference between jams and preserves was a northern/southern thing. People from the north tend to like jam while people in the south tend to prefer preserves. Like 'co-cola' and 'pop'.
Click to expand...


That's interesting because I am from the north and I do prefer jam.  I know people here who like preserves better though.  I just don't like the big chunks in mine.


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> Jelly...........



Jam is more sophisticated than jelly.


----------



## Boss

ChrisL said:


> Here is a picture of jam, jelly and preserves.  I prefer jam because jelly is too much like jello, and jam is easier to spread and has a more intense flavor.  I don't like the big pieces of fruit in preserves.
> 
> Oops, almost forgot the picture.




Jelly... Jam... Conserves.  

ALL 3 are Fruit Preserves!


----------



## eagle1462010

RAMMA JAMMA..LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of jam, jelly and preserves.  I prefer jam because jelly is too much like jello, and jam is easier to spread and has a more intense flavor.  I don't like the big pieces of fruit in preserves.
> 
> Oops, almost forgot the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly... Jam... Conserves.
> 
> ALL 3 are Fruit Preserves!
Click to expand...


Well, I've always known it as preserves and that's what I'm calling it!


----------



## Boss

ChrisL said:


> That's interesting because I am from the north and I do prefer jam. I know people here who like preserves better though. I just don't like the big chunks in mine.



What I meant was, I thought they were the same thing but just called different names depending on north or south.


----------



## ChrisL

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting because I am from the north and I do prefer jam. I know people here who like preserves better though. I just don't like the big chunks in mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant was, I thought they were the same thing but just called different names depending on north or south.
Click to expand...


Well, there is a difference between the three.  Like I said, jam is smooth with no chunks or very little.  Preserves is pretty chunky.  Jelly is more jello-like.  

That's right!  I said "preserves" again!


----------



## SeaGal

ChrisL said:


> Just pick one and stop being so anal about it.



 
anal - another word for 'technically speaking'...not that there's a thing wrong with that!  

Since I don't dwell in technicalities, nor in England - in my tiny corner of the world, marmalade is made with citrus, pulp and peel - jam is distinguished from preserves by the chunkiness of the fruit.

For many years I made my own jam - and still make orange marmalade every January.  Pears were always turned into 'preserves' - the home grown pears were hard and gritty - commonly called sand pears - shredded, cooked until tender with sugar and lemon juice - sometimes adding crushed pineapple.  Not overly sweet and delicious on ice cream.


----------



## ChrisL

SeaGal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick one and stop being so anal about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anal - another word for 'technically speaking'...not that there's a thing wrong with that!
> 
> Since I don't dwell in technicalities, nor in England - in my tiny corner of the world, marmalade is made with citrus, pulp and peel - jam is distinguished from preserves by the chunkiness of the fruit.
> 
> For many years I made my own jam - and still make orange marmalade every January.  Pears were always turned into 'preserves' - the home grown pears were hard and gritty - commonly called sand pears - shredded, cooked until tender with sugar and lemon juice - sometimes adding crushed pineapple.  Not overly sweet and delicious on ice cream.
Click to expand...


I've never made my own before.  I bet that is soooo good.


----------



## Muhammed

PB&J


----------



## ChrisL

I like raspberry jam the best, I think, the seedless kind. I don't like the seeds in it.  That could be just me though.  I'm particular about texture of food for some reason.


----------



## SeaGal

Someone mentioned that they didn't care for preserves because of the chunky pieces of fruit - on a sandwich or toast I agree...but let me tell about a use for apricot preserves that is so yummy your tongue will beat itself to death on the roof of your mouth.

Cheap chicken parts - legs and thighs - excess fat trimmed but skin left on.  Salt, pepper and garlic salt both sides - sprinkle curry powder on top.  Bake on rack in hot oven until skin is browned and crispy (and meat cooked through of course) - remove from oven and generously spread on apricot preserves - stick under broiler until preserves are bubbly and caramelized.  Deliciousness! and the non-skin eaters can peel it off (along with all the flavor. lol)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My favorite is strawberry "preserves" ...but it is actually jam. Eat an overeasy egg and toast with jam every Sat and Sun morning.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Preserves have the most fruit in them, the end.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Marion Morrison said:


> Preserves have the most fruit in them, the end.



Aye....and I prefer to not have the chunks myself.


----------



## Marion Morrison

iamwhatiseem said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves have the most fruit in them, the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye....and I prefer to not have the chunks myself.
Click to expand...


Interesting point! It seems it boils down to personal preference.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves have the most fruit in them, the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye....and I prefer to not have the chunks myself.
Click to expand...


Me too.  Jam spreads better too.


----------



## ChrisL

Jam and preserves are neck in neck!  How exciting!  Want to place bets?


----------



## Zoom-boing

NOT jelly. It just sits there, all congealed-like, refusing to smush itself into mah bread or toast. It. Is. Gross.


----------



## Vastator

Polaner All-Fruit.


----------



## ChrisL

Vastator said:


> Polaner All-Fruit.



I think that's preserves.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Jam and preserves are neck in neck!  How exciting!  Want to place bets?



One has a higher percentage of horse hooves in it, care to guess which?


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jam and preserves are neck in neck!  How exciting!  Want to place bets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One has a higher percentage of horse hooves in it, care to guess which?
Click to expand...


I don't know where you get your jam or preserves, but that is not listed in the ingredients in the stuff I'm buying!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jam and preserves are neck in neck!  How exciting!  Want to place bets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One has a higher percentage of horse hooves in it, care to guess which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you get your jam or preserves, but that is not listed in the ingredients in the stuff I'm buying!
Click to expand...


Yeah, they kinda leave that part out.


----------



## ChrisL

All women voted for jam and all men voted for preserves.  Hmm.  That's interesting!  What could that mean?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

What I've always called jam, is apparently conserves. I have been making my own for so many years I don't know what they sell in the stores.

As for the homemade variety......jelly is made from the juice of the berries or fruits....and jam is a mix of both juice & pieces of fruit. Both are good.

But I'll go with jam


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Pretty self explanatory.  Jam, jelly or preserves?  Which one do you like best?


Jam all the way!


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> All women voted for jam and all men voted for preserves.  Hmm.  That's interesting!  What could that mean?


Hey....I just voted for jam and I am all man!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jam and preserves are neck in neck!  How exciting!  Want to place bets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One has a higher percentage of horse hooves in it, care to guess which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you get your jam or preserves, but that is not listed in the ingredients in the stuff I'm buying!
Click to expand...




Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jam and preserves are neck in neck!  How exciting!  Want to place bets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One has a higher percentage of horse hooves in it, care to guess which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you get your jam or preserves, but that is not listed in the ingredients in the stuff I'm buying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they kinda leave that part out.
Click to expand...


Whoops, that's Jell-o, not jell-e.


----------



## danielpalos

You didn't have an option for peanut butter girls.


----------



## ChrisL

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All women voted for jam and all men voted for preserves.  Hmm.  That's interesting!  What could that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey....I just voted for jam and I am all man!
Click to expand...


Hey, you can rhyme too!   

Another vote for jam!  Woo hoo!


----------



## ChrisL

Uh oh, preserves is winning again!


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> You didn't have an option for peanut butter girls.



Because that's not a part of the question!  I don't even know what "peanut butter girls" are!


----------



## danielpalos

is it wrong to ask girls if they want to be your peanut butter and you will be their jam?


----------



## P@triot

danielpalos said:


> is it wrong to ask girls if they want to be your peanut butter and you will be their jam?


Not nearly as wrong as it is to be left-wing federalist...


----------



## Boss

ChrisL said:


> All women voted for jam and all men voted for preserves. Hmm. That's interesting! What could that mean?



It means men are smarter of course!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Jelly

and as a related inquiry 

PB&J

to me it's Peanut butter and grape jelly some of you weirdos use strawberry jelly


----------



## danielpalos

Where are the nice girls that love to help us make, marmalade?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ChrisL said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick one and stop being so anal about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anal - another word for 'technically speaking'...not that there's a thing wrong with that!
> 
> Since I don't dwell in technicalities, nor in England - in my tiny corner of the world, marmalade is made with citrus, pulp and peel - jam is distinguished from preserves by the chunkiness of the fruit.
> 
> For many years I made my own jam - and still make orange marmalade every January.  Pears were always turned into 'preserves' - the home grown pears were hard and gritty - commonly called sand pears - shredded, cooked until tender with sugar and lemon juice - sometimes adding crushed pineapple.  Not overly sweet and delicious on ice cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never made my own before.  I bet that is soooo good.
Click to expand...


Try it! It's really easy and tastes so much better than any store-bought. I've only used the boxed, premeasured Sure-Jell or MCP and each box has detailed instructions for the type you want to make. No cook freezer jam/jelly can't be beat hands down, but even cooked is better than store bought. I've only done freezer jam once, it was good but I don't have enough room in my freezer to keep several batches of jam/jelly/marmalade that we can go thru in any given year. So I always make cooked jam......strawberry, raspberry, blackberry and most years we go thru a lot. Last year too much was going on and even though I made those I also made grape jelly & orange marmalade and we haven't used any of it.  

Go to Walmart or other type store & buy a box of jelly jars around $10, a box of pectin (here Wally's sells Sure-Jell in a 2-pack), if you want jelly instead of jam (or preserves/conserves) pick up some cheesecloth or large strainer. Your first time will be a bit expensive, but it's an investment. In the future, you'll only need to buy the flat lids and whatever ingredients. Those jars & ring bands are reusable, so be sure to keep them on hand for another 'jammin' session in the  future.

If I remember correctly, it takes about 5 1/2 C. crushed berries/juice and around 7 C sugar per batch....depending on the method (cooked/freezer) and the type of fruit used....you may also need lemon juice. Full instructions & ingredients needed is in the box of pectin......read it over several times before you begin, just so you know what you need and the process used. Follow those instructions to the letter and don't deviate in any way......especially as a first timer. With one possible exception........putting the jars thru a water bath canner for 15(?) minutes

When I fill the jar (I only do one at a time), wipe the rim, put on the hot flat lid & screw band......I put them upside down on a towel on the counter. After 10-15 minutes turn them right side up. The flat lid should 'pop' within a few minutes indicating the jar is sealed. If for some reason it doesn't after it's cooled, then use that jar first.

If you choose to can or process them in a canner, you don't have to buy an official water bath canner......but can use a stock pot with a towel in the bottom to keep the jars from touching each other. The pot must be tall enough to hold enough water that covers the jars by an inch or more.



It all may SOUND difficult, but it really isn't and the whole process should take less than 2 hours at most....from cleaning your berries to putting away the filled jars.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

danielpalos said:


> Where are the nice girls that love to help us make, marmalade?



Get you a box of Sure-Jell pectin......full instructions included.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but what is the difference between jelly and jam? I ask because I once got a jar of jam by mistake and my mom was not all too thrilled about it.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## danielpalos

JustAnotherNut said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the nice girls that love to help us make, marmalade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get you a box of Sure-Jell pectin......full instructions included.
Click to expand...

at a dollar store?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

danielpalos said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the nice girls that love to help us make, marmalade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get you a box of Sure-Jell pectin......full instructions included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at a dollar store?
Click to expand...


IDK, but prolly not......should be less than $5 at any grocery store for a single box or about that @ Walmart for a 2 pack


----------



## JustAnotherNut

JOSweetHeart said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but what is the difference between jelly and jam? I ask because I once got a jar of jam by mistake and my mom was not all too thrilled about it.
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly



Jelly is made from just the juice of berries.....no pieces of fruit. Jam does have fruit & juice mixed together


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> Jelly
> 
> and as a related inquiry
> 
> PB&J
> 
> to me it's Peanut butter and grape jelly some of you weirdos use strawberry jelly



I haven't had a PB&J in a long time.  Not really my favorite sandwich, but my favorite is seedless raspberry jam.


----------



## ChrisL

JOSweetHeart said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but what is the difference between jelly and jam? I ask because I once got a jar of jam by mistake and my mom was not all too thrilled about it.
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly



Jelly probably contains the most gelatin out of the three.  The other two are more like fruit spreads.  Preserves is chunky.  Jam is more smooth.


----------



## ricechickie

Preserves. I like the fruit chunks.


----------



## ChrisL

ricechickie said:


> Preserves. I like the fruit chunks.



I'm weird about things like that.  I'm really sensitive to textures in foods.  Having the big pieces of fruit is kind of like having lumpy mashed potatoes for me.  

I've really only ever had strawberry preserves though, and that has some really big pieces.  If the pieces weren't so big, it might not bother me so much.


----------



## ricechickie

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves. I like the fruit chunks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm weird about things like that.  I'm really sensitive to textures in foods.  Having the big pieces of fruit is kind of like having lumpy mashed potatoes for me.
> 
> I've really only ever had strawberry preserves though, and that has some really big pieces.  If the pieces weren't so big, it might not bother me so much.
Click to expand...


The more texture the better for me. Chunky peanut butter, bread with nuts and seeds in it, and preserves would make the best pb&j for me.


----------



## ChrisL

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves. I like the fruit chunks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm weird about things like that.  I'm really sensitive to textures in foods.  Having the big pieces of fruit is kind of like having lumpy mashed potatoes for me.
> 
> I've really only ever had strawberry preserves though, and that has some really big pieces.  If the pieces weren't so big, it might not bother me so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more texture the better for me. Chunky peanut butter, bread with nuts and seeds in it, and preserves would make the best pb&j for me.
Click to expand...


Lol!  That's funny you say that because I don't like chunky peanut butter either.  I feel the same way about it that I do about preserves.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves. I like the fruit chunks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm weird about things like that.  I'm really sensitive to textures in foods.  Having the big pieces of fruit is kind of like having lumpy mashed potatoes for me.
> 
> I've really only ever had strawberry preserves though, and that has some really big pieces. * If the pieces weren't so big, it might not bother me so much*.
Click to expand...


Then make your own that way you can control the size of the fruit. DON'T use a blender, it puts too much air & makes it frothy like. Either cut/chop the fruit small or use a tater masher.

Not sure how to get the seeds out of raspberry jam, unless you can find the seedless variety but may taste different, IDK. Or just go with jelly instead.  Also, I don't recommend buying the fruit from the grocery store....instead go to the farmer's market or the berry field directly. I find they are fresher & better flavor then cold storage, shipped from who knows where at the store.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

JustAnotherNut said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but what is the difference between jelly and jam? I ask because I once got a jar of jam by mistake and my mom was not all too thrilled about it.
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly is made from just the juice of berries.....no pieces of fruit. Jam does have fruit & juice mixed together
Click to expand...

Thank you.   



ChrisL said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but what is the difference between jelly and jam? I ask because I once got a jar of jam by mistake and my mom was not all too thrilled about it.
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly probably contains the most gelatin out of the three.  The other two are more like fruit spreads.  Preserves is chunky.  Jam is more smooth.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the picture!   

God bless you two always!!!   

Holly


----------



## ChrisL

*The difference between a jelly, jam, chutney, marmalade and fruit butter*
Jellied products can be made in a variety of methods.  Options include jellies, jams, preserves, conserves, marmalades, fruit butters, fruit honeys, and fruit syrups.  Each product is made using a different form of the fruit.

Jellies are made from fruit juice and sugar, most are cooked but there are some recipes for jellies that are refrigerated without cooking.  Jellies are clear and should hold their shape yet be tender.  The flavor should be a good fruit flavor with the right amount of sweetness.

Jams are made by crushing fruit with sugar.  Jams are usually thick and sweet but not as firm as jelly.  Jams should be spreadable.  Preserves, on the other hand, use whole small fruits or pieces of fruit in a gelled syrup.  The pieces of fruit should be transparent to clear and the color should be characteristic of the fruit from which it is made.

Conserves are a lot like jam but are made from combining fruit and sometimes raisins, nuts, and coconut.

Marmalades are usually made of citrus fruits and contain pieces of the peel suspended in a transparent jelly.

Fruit butter utilizes the pulp of the fruit, cooked with sugar into a thick spreadable mixture.  Many fruit butters are enhanced by adding spices to them.

Fruit honey and syrup are made when fruit juice and sugar is cooked to a thickened consistency that can be poured.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> Pretty self explanatory.  Jam, jelly or preserves?  Which one do you like best?


Which one is marmalade?


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty self explanatory.  Jam, jelly or preserves?  Which one do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is marmalade?
Click to expand...


I didn't include marmalade.  I don't know if I've ever had it before.


----------



## danielpalos

I am working on syrups, and candied ginger, for now.


----------



## Boss

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty self explanatory.  Jam, jelly or preserves?  Which one do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is marmalade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't include marmalade.  I don't know if I've ever had it before.
Click to expand...


I've only had orange marmalade. I can't even think of another kind to be honest... I suppose there are some... but orange is by far the most popular. It's really good, not unlike jam, it just contains some fruit peel... which sounds gross but it's not.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ChrisL .....to make it even easier & less expensive....try making the freezer jelly or jam (or both). You'll only have to buy the Sure-Jell pectin, some sort of freezer safe containers (just a couple of bucks at Walmart), cheesecloth for jelly, your berries & sugar....maybe some lemon juice. That is, IF you have room in your freezer.


To make both? Mash the berries then put in cheesecloth & let drip/drain all the juice off......measure this out for jelly recipe. If for some reason you don't have enough, you can pour enough water over the berries & let drain to make enough for the jelly recipe. Process according to the instructions for freezer jelly.


Then measure those crushed berries for jam/conserves/preserves.....again adding just enough water to fill the measurement IF needed. Process according to the instructions for freezer jam.

This way you get twice the end product and the choice of both jam & jelly from the same berries.


(yes, I'm a nag when trying to convince someone to can or preserve their own )


----------



## JustAnotherNut

danielpalos said:


> I am working on syrups, and candied ginger, for now.



Recipes please???? Especially the syrups...


----------



## danielpalos

JustAnotherNut said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on syrups, and candied ginger, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipes please???? Especially the syrups...
Click to expand...

I found them on youtube.  bartenders are into syrups.  it seemed interesting.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

danielpalos said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on syrups, and candied ginger, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipes please???? Especially the syrups...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found them on youtube.  bartenders are into syrups.  it seemed interesting.
Click to expand...


Sorry, guess I was thinking pancake syrups.....nevermind


----------



## danielpalos

any herbs or fruit can be, infused in the syrup.


----------



## Boss

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sorry, guess I was thinking pancake syrups.....nevermind



I think syrups are almost identical to how you make jelly but without the pectin.


----------



## ChrisL

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty self explanatory.  Jam, jelly or preserves?  Which one do you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is marmalade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't include marmalade.  I don't know if I've ever had it before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only had orange marmalade. I can't even think of another kind to be honest... I suppose there are some... but orange is by far the most popular. It's really good, not unlike jam, it just contains some fruit peel... which sounds gross but it's not.
Click to expand...


I don't think I've had orange marmalade, unless I did when I was a kid and just don't remember.


----------



## ChrisL

JustAnotherNut said:


> ChrisL .....to make it even easier & less expensive....try making the freezer jelly or jam (or both). You'll only have to buy the Sure-Jell pectin, some sort of freezer safe containers (just a couple of bucks at Walmart), cheesecloth for jelly, your berries & sugar....maybe some lemon juice. That is, IF you have room in your freezer.
> 
> 
> To make both? Mash the berries then put in cheesecloth & let drip/drain all the juice off......measure this out for jelly recipe. If for some reason you don't have enough, you can pour enough water over the berries & let drain to make enough for the jelly recipe. Process according to the instructions for freezer jelly.
> 
> 
> Then measure those crushed berries for jam/conserves/preserves.....again adding just enough water to fill the measurement IF needed. Process according to the instructions for freezer jam.
> 
> This way you get twice the end product and the choice of both jam & jelly from the same berries.
> 
> 
> (yes, I'm a nag when trying to convince someone to can or preserve their own )



Sure, when I have the time to go out and buy supplies and do it, which I will probably forget all about until the next time I want jam.


----------



## Boss

ChrisL said:


> I don't think I've had orange marmalade, unless I did when I was a kid and just don't remember.



My great aunt in Florida used to make it every year. My grandfather worked for an orange grower down there and got cases of oranges. It's really good if you like oranges and you like jam. It's not as sweet as most jams and jellies, the peel adds a little more zest to the flavor. For some reason we used to always eat it on English muffins.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Boss said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, guess I was thinking pancake syrups.....nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think syrups are almost identical to how you make jelly but without the pectin.
Click to expand...


I think you're probably right. I know I've had what they call set failures a time or two, when the jam didn't gel up as much.....it did but not as much as usual...and was a pourable consistency. Still very tasty & made for great ice cream topping.


I also like jam or peanut butter on my pancakes anyway, but the rest of the family does like fruit syrups.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ChrisL said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL .....to make it even easier & less expensive....try making the freezer jelly or jam (or both). You'll only have to buy the Sure-Jell pectin, some sort of freezer safe containers (just a couple of bucks at Walmart), cheesecloth for jelly, your berries & sugar....maybe some lemon juice. That is, IF you have room in your freezer.
> 
> 
> To make both? Mash the berries then put in cheesecloth & let drip/drain all the juice off......measure this out for jelly recipe. If for some reason you don't have enough, you can pour enough water over the berries & let drain to make enough for the jelly recipe. Process according to the instructions for freezer jelly.
> 
> 
> Then measure those crushed berries for jam/conserves/preserves.....again adding just enough water to fill the measurement IF needed. Process according to the instructions for freezer jam.
> 
> This way you get twice the end product and the choice of both jam & jelly from the same berries.
> 
> 
> (yes, I'm a nag when trying to convince someone to can or preserve their own )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, when I have the time to go out and buy supplies and do it, which I will probably forget all about until the next time I want jam.
Click to expand...


I don't know about where you live.......but here berry season is June/July....so remember that. You still have a couple of months to get the other supplies.


----------



## Boss

JustAnotherNut said:


> I think you're probably right. I know I've had what they call set failures a time or two, when the jam didn't gel up as much....



LOL... That's exactly what made me say that! My parents had the same kind of failure and made a great batch of blackberry syrup one year.


----------



## koshergrl

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be a total dick but "preserves" actually include jams and jellies as well as chutney, marmalade, fruit butter, etc. It's really a "regional" thing as to how people use the term but basically, what you're thinking of as preserves are probably jams.
> 
> My parents and grandmother used to make pear preserves every year. I could just sit and eat a jar plain by themselves, they were SO good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preserves are the kind with big pieces of fruit, while jam is a more smooth fruit spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I always thought as well until someone corrected me on it. Technically, the kind with big fruit pieces is called "conserves."  The difference between marmalade and jam is that marmalade includes fruit peels.
> 
> It's an interesting thing. We brought this over from England and I think we kind of adapted our own understandings in the process. I had never heard of "conserves" before. But that's what we call "preserves" when "preserves" are actually all types and styles of preserved fruit (or vegetable) spreads.
Click to expand...

Conserves can have nuts in them, and they're made with dried fruit. 
Jam has the fruit mashed up. 
Jelly is just jellified juice
Preserves the fruit isn't mashed.


----------



## koshergrl

What's The Difference Between Jam, Jelly, Conserves, Marmalade, & Fruit Spreads?


----------



## koshergrl

I made some wonderful marmalade some years back, we were eating that stuff by the ladle full. It was easy to make, too.


----------



## Boss

koshergrl said:


> Conserves can have nuts in them, and they're made with dried fruit.
> Jam has the fruit mashed up.
> Jelly is just jellified juice
> Preserves the fruit isn't mashed.



https://www.quora.com/Processed-Foo...between-a-Jam-Conserve-Compote-and-a-Preserve

Conserves might have other things like nuts  and coconut in them but not necessarily. From my understanding, conserves are what we commonly call preserves. And preserves encompass all preserved fruits. But again, this all dates back to old times in England and much has changed in translation.


----------



## koshergrl

Boss said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conserves can have nuts in them, and they're made with dried fruit.
> Jam has the fruit mashed up.
> Jelly is just jellified juice
> Preserves the fruit isn't mashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Processed-Foo...between-a-Jam-Conserve-Compote-and-a-Preserve
> 
> Conserves might have other things like nuts  and coconut in them but not necessarily. From my understanding, conserves are what we commonly call preserves. And preserves encompass all preserved fruits. But again, this all dates back to old times in England and much has changed in translation.
Click to expand...

Conserves have MULTIPLE fruits/nuts etc. in them. Preserves are generally only one or two. 

NCHFP says multiple ingredients in conserves (vs. preserves) including nuts and other ingredients (nuts, raisins, coconut. And raisins are dried fruit, so that makes sense).


----------



## koshergrl

conserves and preserves are different, boss.


----------



## koshergrl

".. "preserves" contain large or whole pieces of fruit within a thickened sugar syrup of medium to thick consistency. Fruit pieces retain their size and shape. If you are looking for a jam-like spread, please refer to the sections on jams, marmalades and conserves.

"The sugar is necessary for the preservation in these methods. These products cannot be made without the sugar, or with sugar substitutes. The sugar should not be reduced, either. If you want reduced sugar preserves, try jams made with purchased pectins sold specifically for reduced- or no-sugar-added jams and jellies."

I can't tell you how many time I've listened to women wail about the mess they've made of jam and preserves because they "reduced the sugar" or otherwise changed the ingredients. 

Hello. The sugar is one of the preservatives. If you adjust the ingredients, you have to adjust the cook time, and the boiling time, and everything else. 

People just don't get it. 

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Jam and Jelly


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conserves can have nuts in them, and they're made with dried fruit.
> Jam has the fruit mashed up.
> Jelly is just jellified juice
> Preserves the fruit isn't mashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Processed-Foo...between-a-Jam-Conserve-Compote-and-a-Preserve
> 
> Conserves might have other things like nuts  and coconut in them but not necessarily. From my understanding, conserves are what we commonly call preserves. And preserves encompass all preserved fruits. But again, this all dates back to old times in England and much has changed in translation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conserves have MULTIPLE fruits/nuts etc. in them. Preserves are generally only one or two.
> 
> NCHFP says multiple ingredients in conserves (vs. preserves) including nuts and other ingredients (nuts, raisins, coconut. And raisins are dried fruit, so that makes sense).
Click to expand...


That doesn't sound very good to me.


----------



## ChrisL

Thanks for all the tips about making jam/jelly.  I don't know if I'll try it or not, but it probably is well worth the effort.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ChrisL said:


> Thanks for all the tips about making jam/jelly.  I don't know if I'll try it or not, but it probably is well worth the effort.



You can dooooo it, I know you can........I looked around for the instructions and found this and sounds about right. 

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/30-minutes-homemade-surejell-raspberry-freezer-jam-52707.aspx


----------



## koshergrl

Use the directions in the box of pectin or from the national center for canning and food preservation.

That is a wonderful site btw, has all tested recipes and information.
you have to get the temps, times, and ingredients right or you will end up with syrup.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

koshergrl said:


> Use the directions in the box of pectin or from the national center for canning and food preservation.
> 
> That is a wonderful site btw, has all tested recipes and information.
> you have to get the temps, times, and ingredients right or you will end up with syrup.



OR a solid mass ......I've done that too


----------



## koshergrl

Pp


JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the directions in the box of pectin or from the national center for canning and food preservation.
> 
> That is a wonderful site btw, has all tested recipes and information.
> you have to get the temps, times, and ingredients right or you will end up with syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR a solid mass ......I've done that too
Click to expand...

ha I have never gotten huckleberry jam right. I end up with syrup, with tiny little chewy rocks all through it. Yum yum!


----------



## danielpalos

I like, jelly, jam, and preserve, girls.  I try to be, open minded.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

koshergrl said:


> Pp
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the directions in the box of pectin or from the national center for canning and food preservation.
> 
> That is a wonderful site btw, has all tested recipes and information.
> you have to get the temps, times, and ingredients right or you will end up with syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR a solid mass ......I've done that too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha I have never gotten huckleberry jam right. I end up with syrup, with tiny little chewy rocks all through it. Yum yum!
Click to expand...


I've not tried huckleberry before, so IDK. But with strawberry or raspberry I usually get a good set and is spreadable, although there are times it's either plopable  or runny.......still very delicious, but...well......you know...not so workable.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

danielpalos said:


> I like, jelly, jam, and preserve, girls.  I try to be, open minded.



ya perv...


----------



## koshergrl

strawberry fir me has always turned out amazing. I'm going to try the huckleberry again but I'm going to use my folio food grinder to mash the berries. That will release the pectin and get rid of the chewy rocks.

applesauce is the easiest thing to can. Apples have more pectin and so the set is always good (also applebutter)


----------



## danielpalos

we have a mulberry tree.


----------

